# When to start with Schutzhund?



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd like to get my girl started in Schutzhund. She'll be six months on the 22nd of this month. So far, we've been doing basic obedience only. 

What's a good age to start and is there anything I should be doing in terms of preparatory training, before finding/joining a club? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I took my 8 week old puppy to my training group for socialization, rag work and fun puppy stuff. Now is definitely a good time to start. You probably won't do any bitework until the obedience foundation is solid, and will start on a tug or something. Go get involved!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also have a puppy who will be 6 months next week. I plan to start his tracking next week, obedience this summer (well he knows basic stuff, but I mean more IPO-specific), and then start taking him to club training in the fall or next spring. I am not rushing him but also can start the tracking on my own.


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! (Liesje, your pup and mine share a birthday!)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I start bringing mine as soon as I get them and work on our foundation stuff like rear end awareness and lured heeling. I also start tracking as soon as I can, and introduce a little rag/prey work just to get them totally comfortable engaging with another person from day 1. Its a great opportunity for socialization too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Alexis...and if you are new to the sport, it is more for you as a handler than for your young puppy. You'll learn so much by watching other handlers(observing the helperwork as well, and asking questions if you don't understand what is going on) and chatting with them. Hope you can find a great supportive group to train with! It is addictive.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> I start bringing mine as soon as I get them and work on our foundation stuff like rear end awareness and lured heeling. I also start tracking as soon as I can, and introduce a little rag/prey work just to get them totally comfortable engaging with another person from day 1. Its a great opportunity for socialization too.





onyx'girl said:


> I agree with Alexis...and if you are new to the sport, it is more for you as a handler than for your young puppy. You'll learn so much by watching other handlers(observing the helperwork as well, and asking questions if you don't understand what is going on) and chatting with them. Hope you can find a great supportive group to train with! It is addictive.



I'm with these two. Actually we are picking up a puppy Saturday morning and going straight from the airport to the training field haha. Talk about an early start


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

New puppy for you?


David Winners


----------



## DellaWrangler (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! What's the correct etiquette, when approaching a club about potentially joining?

I did some research and emailed one of the local clubs that seems like it would be a good fit, but it's been a while and I haven't heard anything back. They have the training schedule posted online. Do we just show up? (I don't want to come off as rude.)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would call. No, just showing up is generally not wanted.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

DellaWrangler said:


> I'd like to get my girl started in Schutzhund. She'll be six months on the 22nd of this month. So far, we've been doing basic obedience only.
> 
> What's a good age to start and is there anything I should be doing in terms of preparatory training, before finding/joining a club? Thanks for your help!


Earlier as possible or you end up with a 6 yr old BH or a 1 dog!


----------

